# Kaylee and River!



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

I knew Kaylee would be coming home with me the minute my sister and I walked into the shelter yesterday. She was literally reaching her little paws out through the bars as far as she could, up to the shoulder, and meowing at the top of her lungs for our attention. When we got her home, she was meowing to get out of the carrier. I opened it and she zoomed around the apartment like she knew everything in it was here for her to explore. And she absolutely loves me, climbs all over me and meows when I'm walking around, asking to play or be picked up and cuddled. Right now she's purring and sleeping in my lap... Nope, she just sat up and hopped down to look at the turtle in his tank. They said she's only about 6 weeks old and she came in as a stray. I'm concerned she might be too young because she keeps kneading my sleeve and trying to suck on it, but she's eating enthusiastically and generally seems happy.




























(Sorry for the poor quality - either my digital camera broke or all the batteries I own are dead, so I started taking them with my phone.)

River, on the other hand, was shy but not aggressive or scared or anything at the shelter. She's a little older, they said 3-4 months. She took forever to come out of the carrier once we got home, but when we weren't looking, she moved silently to under a chair in the living room. Right now she's behind the toilet, where she seems quite content. I'm not impatient, I'll just let her come to me. She's very pretty and she doesn't mind being petted if i go to her. I don't think she quite knows what to make of this situation, and the woman at the shelter said she was surrendered, so who knows what might have happened to her. Should I leave her be until she's ready to come out, or should I try to do something?



















Anyway, that's them! I'm quite happy.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! They're adorable. I can see why you're happy. I would just let River be for a while. She probably just needs a bit of time to adjust. Perhaps put some food a few feet away for her. Hopefully she'll soon come out on her own.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

They are both so cute! I would say definitely leave her until she's ready to come out, other than perhaps offering her a treat, from a little distance so she doesn't feel threatened. Had a kitty, Slate, that had had a bad history; lived behind a washing machine because of two agressive dogs for a while, then with my son's family where a toddler would chase after him. When I took him, he spent several days under a cart in the laundry room,that I would swear he would never fit under, then one day came zooming out & fit himself under a chest beside the couch where I was sitting, and gradually came out. After that he became a great lap cat but only when HE wanted to. Eventually we took in a stray kitten who was total opposite of Slate. Explored & owned everything from the start. Wanted to cuddle with Slate, who would have none of it. We called them the Odd Couple. One day timid old Slate , never left the mulch bed area, (declawed) charged over to the bushes where his roommate (not declawed, and fully able to take care of himself outdoors) was having a fight with a local stray. Slate literally scared the other cat off and surprised the h out of us! Even tho Slate didn't want to cuddle with him, he considered him family. Slate hated the presents his roommate brought home, seemed to never get used to it. Your cats sound delightful,but real opposites in personality! I'll bet on Kayla being alpha cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Both of these cats are beautiful. The little white/gray has such a content expression.
Lucky little River, to have found such a great home with such patient people.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new additions! They're both adorable.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cute kitten! It's great she is so comfortable, good temperament. It's funny how pets pick you isn't it? 

She definitely looks older than 6 weeks IMO (I work at a shelter). I'd peg her at 9-10 based on her size and shape. You can always check her teeth and confirm her approx age. Could be she is big for her age, but she is leaner than a itty bitty. 

Enjoy her youth!

River is just adorable too - such a sweet face, and I LOVE her name! Creative. Her behavior is a little more normal for a cat in a new home, and she is a bit older so she is more cautious. She'll come around, could be days, weeks, or months, but I am sure she already knows you are there to care for her.

They are very lucky kitties.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Very Cute Girls! My Lily did the same thing as River (she's the one who looks like River)- hid next to the toilet for a few hours but later that evening was the first to go check out my upstairs. (I adopted two at the same time also in Sept.)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new additions, they are so adorable! Did they know each other at the shelter? I know you had been concerned about getting two cats that already got along. Give River some time to adjust. If they don't get along, you may want to keep them in separate rooms for now. You can have them get used to each other's scents by rubbing their fur with a towel and then letting them sniff each other's scents. If you have any questions about introductions this is the place to go. Keep us updated and again, congrats!!


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! River actually did come out for a little bit today, when it was quiet in the morning, but she just snuck around the perimeter of each room and sat in the space under the turtle tank stand. Actually i feel like maybe she's attracted to the water sounds? I don't know. It would fit, with her name. I went into the bathroom once and I found her on top of the toilet tank, with one paw inside the tissue box. She just looked at me like, what? This is normal.

I'm really enjoying sharing my home with these two. It's bringing life to the place.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh, and as for whether they knew eachother at the shelter, no. I mean, they weren't in the same cage. River was in the cage on top of Kaylee, so I'm sure they smelled eachother, and River doesn't seem afraid of Kaylee, she just seems nervous if someone moves too fast or if it's noisy. She only came out when it was just me and my sister in the morning, for example, but when my dad and my grandma came by, it was right back to the bathroom. She's also had a little bit of an upset stomach, I think. She got sick once last night while my friend was over - maybe his arrival scared her. And once she did make it to the litter box but barely. I'm going to call tomorrow and try to make an appointment with my vet when possible and make sure they're healthy, but I think maybe it's because she's nervous? I don't know.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cats can get sick when they first go to a new unfamiliar territory. If you are changing their diet, that is also expected for upset stomach or diarrehea. You should have both cats examined just to make sure they don't have anything.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with kittywitty. The vomiting is likely related to the stress of being in a new place with new people and/or diet changes. So, I wouldn't worry too much. Still, an initial vet visit is always a good idea when you adopt a new cat, so it's good that you're taking her.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I absolutely will. The girl at the shelter said unfortunately they have to feed them the cheap stuff because of the volume of cats, and I really want to get them on something good without a whole bunch of fillers and stuff they don't need. I got a small bag of the same "kibble" they've been eating just so they're familiar with it, but I do want to transition them to something better.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your two new family members are adorable! River sounds like she is the one doing the things that are more normal for a cat in a new home, but it sounds like she is coming along wonderfully. 
Every time I get a new cat the first thing I do is take it to the vet. I just like them to get off to a good start. When we first got RayRay we found out he had horrible tooth/mouth problems and were able to get them taken care of quickly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cute kitties!

Maybe the shelter meant she was 6 weeks old when she came in, because she's definitely older than that now. None of the shelters here will adopt out cats without being spayed or neutered, and you can't do that unless they're at least two months old and two pounds.

Congratulations on your new additions! :grin:


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Actually, this shelter does adopt them out before they're old enough to be spayed or neutered. They just charge a "deposit" which basically gives you a voucher to have them spayed at a local vet. You're probably right, I don't have much of a frame of reference. I'll ask what the vet thinks when I go in.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful Kitties! I have to ask... are they named after the characters from Firefly?


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> I have to ask... are they named after the characters from Firefly?


 That would be a remarkable coincidence if they weren't.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww makes me wish for a little bitty kitten again!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, they are so cute! And I love their names. As another person with scifi-referenced cat names, I approve!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww, they both look so cute! I'm glad you got two! How do they act together? I hope they're getting along!

River should adjust soon enough, maybe it'll take a week or two, but you'll notice her changing all the time, slowly coming into her own... 

Kaylee is adorable and a fireball! It reminds me of how one of my aunts cats came in and took over the place once she was brought home.

Like everyone else I have to echo that I think they both look a little older than the shelter claimed they were.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

stargirl said:


> That would be a remarkable coincidence if they weren't.


Completely agree  That's my favorite show.. I wish it had never been cancelled, Serenity is one of my favorite movies as well  Glad to see another Fan on the board


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Kaylee looks great and your discovery of her is such a heart-warming story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> As another person with scifi-referenced cat names, I approve!


You know, Kaylee's name at the shelter was Athena. It just didn't fit, though... And River was called Grace, but I've known people named Grace and it just seemed weird.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Like everyone else I have to echo that I think they both look a little older than the shelter claimed they were.


I was looking at some of the paperwork and even though in one place it said Kaylee was 6 weeks, it said 11 weeks in another place. And River's paperwork said 3-4 months in one place, and 4 months in another. My guess is that they didn't update their ages since they came in... But I think 5 weeks is a long time for them to have been at the shelter. Maybe not.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

A Christmas morning update on Kaylee and River, if anyone's interested:

They have both come down with a cold this past week. I've read it's normal for shelter kittens to have a "flare up" of sniffles and watery/red eyes for a few days, due to the stress of change, is that right? River got it first, and since it was within 3 days the shelter gave me a week of antibiotics, but I hate the way they gave it to me - in two syringes, pre-loaded with multiple doses in each, and I'm expected to measure exactly .2 CCs into the mouth of a squirming cat who doesn't trust me. I've already lost two doses - one into the carpet when she flailed, and one when I double-dosed her because she squirmed and the rest of one syringe went into her mouth. I've had to medicate dogs and rats before and I much prefer measuring the exact amount each day out of a bottle, but I suppose being a shelter, they can't afford to give out a bottle to each person who gets a sniffly cat.

Kaylee's just started getting a watery/red eye and sniffling a little. I have an appointment on Monday to see the vet, and because of the holiday I can't get in sooner than that. Her appetite and playfulness are still at the same level, so it's probably okay, right? 

And as for adjustment to the new home, every day shows improvement with River. She still doesn't like to come out of the bathroom and I think she views it as a "home base", but when she does come out, when the apartment is quiet and I'm sitting still on the couch, she goes to the fish tank and watches the fish dart around. I put a kitchen chair with a towel on it next to the tank shelf and she sits up there, watching. But if something startles her, she jumps down and goes under the chair, behind the curtain of the towel. And she finally feels okay with me seeing her eat, so I feel a lot better knowing she's getting some food and water.

Anyway, that's how they're doing. I'm a little bored because it's Christmas morning and I'm awake before everyone, as usual, due to early-morning insomnia.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it possible to squirt the med into a little bowl then add tuna juice or something instead of directly in the mouth? That sounds like some kind of candid camera routine.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Janis said:


> Is it possible to squirt the med into a little bowl then add tuna juice or something instead of directly in the mouth? That sounds like some kind of candid camera routine.


You know, it wouldn't be that bad if I could have measured one dose at a time. I'm sure if I need to get Kaylee on an antibiotic now, the vet will give it to me in a bottle. It's ridiculous to pre-measure it that way.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It sounds like they're settling in nicely, and River is getting a little braver each day. I hope they're both feeling better soon.


----------

